# Using a sod cutter to remove bermuda lawn



## TxRENEGADE12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Here's my dilemma and what I am wanting to do. Any advice will be appreciated. 

I have a new home construction (3 yr old house) which I planted St. Augustine sod in front and back yard. The builder originally put down St. Augustine in the front after blading the yard for the original turf/Bermuda that was on the lot. Haven't had any problems with the front yard since. 

The back yard was bladed at the time of construction and sand was put down over the top of the original soil (mix of clay). I wasn't sure how I wanted to lay out my backyard yet so I neglected to sod the back for about a year, in which time the original grasses had taken back over the yard. 

After deciding on layouts and garden areas I ended up tilling the back to remove as much of the Bermuda and laying St. Augustine.

Even with re-sodding the St. Augustine that I had put down the second year, the original turf grass has taken over just about 100% of the backyard. 

I am frustrated to the point of removal of this grass in the back and starting over from scratch. Should I use a sod cutter method or a roundup/mow/kill method?


----------



## rjr (Apr 27, 2006)

I guess it depends on how much area you want to remove. The advantage of a sod cutter is that you can set the depth of your cut to remove some of the root systems, but you'll have a lot of dirt and grass to dispose of, plus if you cut deep you might need to fill the area in with soil so that it is level with the rest of the yard and eliminate low spots that'll pool up with water.

Don't have a lot of experience with round up so I can't help on that part. Just off the top of my head, it seems that using too much round up might damage the new sod unless its had time to dissipate or wash away. Plus you might have to do more than 1 application to make sure and kill all the straggler weeds that survived the first application.

RJR


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Im sorry to tell you this.....but you spread the Bermuda when you tilled it.

I see happen when folks till it in their gardens....then it's everywhere......but if you want it to spread.....you till it.

Bermuda is spread by covering it and ripped pieces with continue to grow.....

To remove it, you need to cut it just below the surface and not drive any into the ground.

WITH ALL THAT SAID:
I have grown to embrace Bermuda grass.....for years I was a member of the " I hate Bermuda fan club"

I feel that it grows better for our area, needs little to no maintence, ....no disease, no watering......there is something to be said for that.

They say to cut it low, but when I cut it high, it does good too.....

To each their own, and you get to decide how much work you want to do.....I just figure.....I would rather waste my time chasing fish..... #fishcontrolmybrain ...not grass


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Grub worms are wearing out my St.Augustine,so I'm not too sure I wouldn't welcome nice,thick Bermuda.Chiggers here in black-land are something you'd have to fight.They don't bother everybody,but are attracted to others.I've gotten them going down the artificial flower isle at Wal Mart.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Was going to stay out of this one , but---. You are not going to get deep enough with a sod cutter to get the Bermuda roots out--they will come back. I am also a fan of the Bermuda grasses, although one drawback is that they don't do well in heavy shade. But they don't take near the care that St Augustine does, nor near the problems-cinch bugs, brown patch, etc. And with decent care and fertilizer, they will choke out most any other grass/ weed. And by the way, Peckerwood, I believe the fire ants have nearly eradicated chiggers around here. And I don't recall the last time I saw an ear tick on a cow, or got a tick on myself.


----------

